# Tresco LED undercabinet lighting



## 29573 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone seen or better yet use the products.

I do mostly service work and Tresco has some wireless switching and load side dimming receivers that look pretty cool.

Drivers and receivers can be placed above microwave or behind refer to start runs.

Wondering about the reliability.

Thanks


----------

